# Modern Day Language in Fantasy Writing



## Ginger Wizard (Feb 2, 2012)

Evening all

I have a question about modern day language use in a fantasy book.  My book is going to be set in an 18th century fantasy world (think early muskets & swords).  However, I find when I'm writing I make references to things by using modern day terminology.  An example is when describing a man, I said he had a goatee.  

How much artistic license does the author have before the reader says "hold on pal that's just doesn't work"?

Your thoughts please.

Thanks
GW


----------



## JCFarnham (Feb 2, 2012)

Taking the goatee as an example, there are some words you simply _can't_ use the correct period terminology for without utterly confusing the average reader. That being said, making sure your language matches the time peroid adds a certain something. I quite like being confronted with an unfamiliar word every now and then, because I've learned something new. 

Characters however must NOT speak contemporary language in their dialogue. It's something very simple that can pull one out of a story sooo quickly.


----------



## Graham Irwin (Feb 2, 2012)

What you are speaking of is anachronism, and some people can't stand it. Others don't mind as much. If you are unsure of whether or not a word works, use a thesaurus to find one that doesn't ring of modern-day so much.


----------



## sashamerideth (Feb 2, 2012)

I think that there is a fair amount of leeway in the prose, the dialog may need more editing to keep away from anchronisms, but overall I wouldn't worry to much unless you are referring to modern technology.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Feb 2, 2012)

This kind of thing works better in humorous writing, since it's already incongruous (which is a key element of much humor). A _Buffy_-like tone would work; characters who are sarcastic with each other all the time are probably easier for audiences to swallow in strange surroundings.


----------



## San Cidolfus (Feb 2, 2012)

It's a matter of taste.  It was stated above that anachronisms can jar some readers, while others find that more modern language creates a comfortable narrative.  Quite frankly, all fantasy uses anachronistic language.   Since most sword-and-sorcery fantasy takes places in a setting technologically comparable to the Dark or Middle Ages, they should be speaking a version of English nigh incomprehensible to us.  Think Chauncer.  So what we consider medieval fantasy English is really just a version of English that we think fits our conceptions of the period.

Basically, if we're writing in the English we use today to narrate medieval fantasy, it's all anachronistic.  So my advise is to write what you want to write.  If your narrative is smooth and your characters jive comfortably with each other, then you've done well.  Just don't have anyone referencing pop culture, unless you're deliberately doing so for humor's sake.


----------



## gerald.parson (Feb 2, 2012)

I am not sure why a work of fantasy would be subject to language guidelines, unless one is interjecting fantasy into real history. Only then would some one really be able to draw a comparison to what the proper ( or improper) form of dialogue or speech edict is. If its high fantasy (assuming you considering high fantasy as creating an entire world) then its entirely up to the author/ creator to determine what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Feb 2, 2012)

gerald.parson said:


> I am not sure why a work of fantasy would be subject to language guidelines, unless one is interjecting fantasy into real history. Only then would some one really be able to draw a comparison to what the proper ( or improper) form of dialogue or speech edict is. If its high fantasy (assuming you considering high fantasy as creating an entire world) then its entirely up to the author/ creator to determine what works and what doesn't.



No one's saying there's rigid rules you have to follow, just that most people in the audience may be thrown off by a language style that doesn't match their expectations. We're being descriptive, not prescriptive.


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 3, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> No one's saying there's rigid rules you have to follow, just that most people in the audience may be thrown off by a language style that doesn't match their expectations. We're being descriptive, not prescriptive.



Nothing destroys a period fantasy then having modern slang in it.

"Yo dog, hand me my shield." 
While dog might work, if the soldiers are called dog face, yo is still too modern. I would also frown at 
"Ye dog, can thoust pass me my shield?"


I speak in modern english(as opposed to old english), but try to avoid modern slang, or even slang from the recent past.
A wizard speaking like a 50's street thug would not impress me either.

Using descriptions we know and understand works, what was a goatee called in 1800's? 1700's? 1500's?
A rose by any other name still has fricken stickers.  
(random thought: the flower of love, surely symbolizes love, beauty with pain.)


----------



## Devor (Feb 3, 2012)

If you really tried to eliminate modern words, you'd just about be writing in another language, Anglo-Saxon.  The best you can do is focus on speaking patterns and not worry about words like goatee.


----------



## Dark Huntress (Feb 3, 2012)

Online Etymology Dictionary

Another great resource. It gives you the general date when a name originated. Hope it helps.


----------



## Ginger Wizard (Feb 3, 2012)

That is a really good site DH, thanks.  I typed in goatee and it says the word originates from around 1820's.  I can see myself dissecting words aplenty with this


----------



## Gwynneth White (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a similar problem. I have a story in which modern-day characters (teenagers complete with all the slang) go back in time to 982AD. I have chosen to have the ancient characters speak in 'normal' English, partly because my target market are YA. Am I on the right track, or should I give them a different voice? I recently read The History Keepers where the author combines modern English with very formal, plum-in-mouth English. I hated it. What thoughts? Seeing as I've gatecrashed this discussion.


----------



## San Cidolfus (Feb 6, 2012)

Gwynneth: If your target market is YA, definitely keep it in modern English.  If you bludgeon your readers with stiff dialogue you're not doing anyone any favors, least of all yourself.

That said, there's nothing wrong with flavoring the ancients a little differently.  I'm not saying antiquate their dialogue, but make them distinct.  Use fewer contractions, make up some unusual slang and turns-of-phrase, that sort of thing.


----------

